# Kojak



## elpoderoso

I am having an arguement with some Polish friends, I told them I think Kojak is a Polish name (or a name of Polish origin), they told me they don't think so. So who is right? if it is Polish could you also tell me what it means?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Monica610

"Kojak" unfortunately means nothing in Polish And for sure it's not a name! It was a movie entitled so, but it wasn't Polish either


----------



## elpoderoso

Ok Thanks, It May Not Be Polish But It Is A Name.


----------



## Jana337

An urban legend? Click. Click.

Could it be that someone uninformed wanted to create a supposedly Polish name? 

Jana


----------



## elpoderoso

I know tele savalas was greek, but the name kojak doesn't sound greek to me. I've googled ''kojak surname'' and similar things to see if there is/was anyone else called Kojak, but found nothing. The nearest i got was Kijek which is Polish. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Thomas1

I remember one thing, there was, some time ago, a word _kojak/kodżak_ in Polish lingo. It was an alternative (informal) name for a lollipop, you don't hear it anymore. However, the name derives from the name of the movie and its main hero (i.e. _Kojak_) who always licked one. 

Tom


----------



## Seana

Hi,



> Kojak was originally supposed to be Polish (hence the name), but this was changed to match Savalas' profile.





> The funny thing is, I believe the name Kojak is actually Polish. When the character was first conceived he supposedly was going to be Polish. Then they hired Telly Savalas and without any logical explanation Kojak became a Greek cop with a Polish name. Nobody blinked at that. In fact, as I said, many people just went with the idea Kojak was a Greek name.


 
There are quotes from an Jana's article. click

Could someone explain it because I have never heart about Polish origin of Kojak name


----------



## Thomas1

Seana said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> It is quote from an Jana's article.
> 
> Could someone explain it because I have never heart about Polish origin of Kojak name


Yeah, I had exactly the same impression, the name doesn't even sound Polish-like at least to my ears (to me it sounds like a Greek suraname). Perhaps, their intention was to say that Kojak was of Polish origin and the name sounds to English(?)-speaking people as if it is, indeed, Polish. Still, I'd like to see what the real story is.

Tom


----------



## Seana

I have found some about new Kojak the Internet 


> Actor Ving Rhames will star as Kojak in a remake of the classic TV series for USA Network. The entire first season of the show will deal with explaining how a Black man has a Polish last name.



I can see two really oddity for Polish features in  the new version.  Polish name Kojak - never heart in Poland and black man as a Polish original character. I am really confused.


----------



## fiorilù

I even heard "Ko-jerk".....that was funny---


----------



## Seana

Yes... very funny.


----------



## martini_

There exist polish name: Kajak. I remember famous television game show "Wheel of Fortune". The tvpresenter ask player(oryginal):
- Jak sie pan nazywa?
- Kajak Krzysztof...


----------



## Seana

But Kajak means kayak , canoe. And to be honest this noun as a last name is used very rare. I have never heart this name.
Kojak means nothing in Polish.


----------

